# New cube! Auldey-Q BORG series - "Long" Unpoppable cube!



## TheNinjaCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

My video of the "unpoppable" cube - "Long"


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks very interesting. Can you tell me the Chinese name so I can look it up?


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Aug 19, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> That looks very interesting. Can you tell me the Chinese name so I can look it up?



奥迪 (the name of the company) 李开隆 (the name of the cube? but its actually a guys name)


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks! It seems like Chinese designed cubes seem to tend to be superior?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 19, 2012)

That looks like a cool cube. I'd think about buying it if they made it legal for competition.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you could modify this cube to make it legal. If you refinish the surfaces, you should be able to hide the defects.


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2012)

So where can I buy this cube?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> Thanks! It seems like Chinese designed cubes seem to tend to be superior?



Um most people use dayan cubes which are based off of v-cubes. V-cubes are Greek. That being said, there aren't enough cube designers to make a statement "country x designs the best cubes".


----------



## Hunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Why is it illegal?


----------



## Ked Ki (Aug 19, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Why is it illegal?



I believe he is referring to this:

"3j)	Puzzles must be clean and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece."

From the WCA Regulations:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#puzzles


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 19, 2012)

But if all the edges got the same kind of elevation, you wouldn't be able to distinguish one from another... Would you?


----------



## Endgame (Aug 19, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Um some people use V-cubes which are based off of Dayan cubes. Dayan cubes are Chinese. That being said, there aren't enough cube designers to make a statement "country x designs the best cubes".



FTFY

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15990120565

yeah


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2012)

Shamankian said:


> But if all the edges got the same kind of elevation, you wouldn't be able to distinguish one from another... Would you?



You can feel the orientation of each edge.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 19, 2012)

Why are asymetrical built edge pieces competition illegal? 
It looks like a great cube, hoe the "flaws" can be ironed out


----------



## EMI (Aug 19, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Why are asymetrical built edge pieces competition illegal?





Stefan said:


> You can feel the orientation of each edge.



We will have to either wait for a second version or try to smooth out these little edges.


----------



## Meep (Aug 19, 2012)

Shamankian said:


> But if all the edges got the same kind of elevation, you wouldn't be able to distinguish one from another... Would you?



The edges aren't symmetrical in that you'd be able to tell edge orientation just by feeling pieces in the back and such.

Edit: Based on the video, at least. I don't see anything in this picture: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/26178047/T29rysXeRaXXXXXXXX_!!26178047.jpg


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2012)

Meep said:


> I don't see anything in this picture: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/26178047/T29rysXeRaXXXXXXXX_!!26178047.jpg



That's a different cube. You can also tell by the weird corners. Scroll further down for the right cube.



FinnGamer said:


> Why are asymetrical built edge pieces competition illegal?



They aren't - unless they violate the regulations. And why did you ask that after someone else had already asked the same and we had already answered it?


----------



## byliu88 (Aug 19, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Um most people use dayan cubes which are based off of v-cubes. V-cubes are Greek. That being said, there aren't enough cube designers to make a statement "country x designs the best cubes".



It was merely an observation, but yes, now I see how there isn't enough to really compare. I actually didn't know Dayan was based off V-cube specifically, I thought they just went off the general "magic cube" idea, from, you know, Erno Rubik. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## stoic (Aug 19, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> I actually didn't know Dayan was based off V-cube specifically, I thought they just went off the general "magic cube" idea, from, you know, Erno Rubik. Can anyone else confirm?



I'm not sure, but I thought DaYan came up with the idea of torpedoes. And anyway, isn't V-Cube's mech principally about big cubes?
(I know they have a 3x3 now, but based off the reviews I've read it's no match for DaYan)


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 19, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That's a different cube. You can also tell by the weird corners. Scroll further down for the right cube.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't - unless they violate the regulations. And why did you ask that after someone else had already asked the same and we had already answered it?


Sorry for that, but I didn't see a single reply when I opened this thread, might have been a bug


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 20, 2012)

emolover said:


> So where can I buy this cube?



Yeah, where can I order it? Seems like one that I really 'need' to have in my collection.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 20, 2012)

byliu88 said:


> I thought they just went off the general "magic cube" idea, from, you know, Erno Rubik.





ellwd said:


> isn't V-Cube's mech principally about big cubes?



The V-cube mech is for any order of nxn Cube (though they only patented for up to 11x11 because they thought larger cubes would be too impracticable for speedcubing).
The standard cube has internal geometry based off of Spheres (take off the the top layer off an old cube and look at the circle you see on the inside). While the V-Cube mech is based on Cones. It's just a different geometrical solution, but a significant one.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2012)

Godmil said:


> The standard cube has internal geometry based off of Spheres



Don't you mean cylinders?


----------



## Godmil (Aug 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Don't you mean cylinders?



Do I? I just think of each face as having a circle profile inside, so I imagine the center of the cube as a sphere. Is it more accurate to think of 3 cylinders intersecting?
Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Is it more accurate to think of 3 cylinders intersecting?



I'd say so. And quote from the patent: _"We claim that the advantages of the configuration of the internal surfaces of every smaller piece mainly by *conical surfaces instead of cylindrical* ..."_.


----------



## TheNinjaCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know any way that you can buy it outside China. I ordered it online. Here's the website: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id...416_2297358_8935934:1345469824_3z3_1991020037
I also got the Auldey Lube, might do a review on it.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> I'd say so. And quote from the patent: _"We claim that the advantages of the configuration of the internal surfaces of every smaller piece mainly by *conical surfaces instead of cylindrical* ..."_.



Thanks for the correction


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

ellwd said:


> I'm not sure, but I thought DaYan came up with the idea of torpedoes. And anyway, isn't V-Cube's mech principally about big cubes?
> (I know they have a 3x3 now, but based off the reviews I've read it's no match for DaYan)


The v-cube 3x3 (and dayan cubes) mech is the reduced version of their big cubes. And yes, dayans are better than v-cubes but that doesn't change the inventor of the design.


----------



## zebra (Aug 20, 2012)

That cube looks sick


----------

